# Compact Fluorescent Recall



## MacGyver (Dec 31, 2004)

I searched & didn't see anything directly related to this so I'll post, just in case it helps anyone.
I think the Globe bulbs are just a Canadian concern, but I'm not sure. If anyone knows for sure please post here, thanks.

From Globe Electric Website: 

Dec 9 statement from Underwriters Laboratory (UL)

A message to our consumers: 

Thank you for inquiring about the Underwriters Laboratories advisory concerning the Globe 13W mini spiral compact fluorescent light bulb. 

A production error occurred in a small amount of 13 W compact fluorescent bulbs during 2002 and the first three months of 2003 by Fujian Joinluck Enterprise Co. Ltd., our manufacturing partner and the leading manufacturer of compact fluorescent bulbs in China. These bulbs were produced with a non-compliant internal component. In compliance with UL safety standards, this bulb is made with a fire retardant plastic casing, which is designed to prevent the product from igniting. The manufacturer has assured that the only bulbs affected by this error are the 13W mini spiral compact fluorescent bulbs manufactured from January 2002 through April 2003 bearing the following date codes: 

0202 
BH073 
BH1303 
BH342 

0402
BH0803 
BH1402 
BH3502 

BH0103 
BH0903 
BH1403 
BH4102 

BH0203 
BH1003 
BH1503 
BH4802 

BH0403 
BH103 
BH1603 
BH4902 

BH043 
BH1103 
BH1703 
BH492 

BH052 
BH113 
BH183 
BH5002 

BH0603 
BH1203 
BH193 
BH5102 

BH0702 
BH123 
BH2002 
BH512 

BH072 
BH1302 
BH203 
BH5202 

The date code is found on the base of the bulb to the right of the Globe logo, as shown here. Only those 13 watt mini spiral bulbs with the aforementioned date codes may be defective. 
13 watt mini spiral bulbs bearing the new Globe logo are NOT affected.
*(*The website listed above shows pictures here assisting identification*)*

If you have 13W CFL bulbs in your home bearing one of the above mentioned codes, please send us the date codes on your bulbs and the quantity, along with your full name, street address and phone number to [email protected] or call 1-800-361-6761. We will gladly replace each affected bulb with two free bulbs. When UPS delivers these replacements, they will pick up the bulbs you are returning, so please have them packaged and ready for pick up. 

It has been stated that the 13W mini spiral bulb model bore an “unauthorized UL mark”. This is standard terminology as the bulb contained a component that UL did not evaluate. This is highly exceptional. All Globe Electric products are manufactured to the highest standards and are UL approved.

We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may has caused. Rest assured that Globe stands behind all of its products and will continue to do its utmost to ensure that all products distributed by Globe meet the highest standards of safety and quality. 

*Other Reference:*
http://thunderbay.indymedia.org/news/2004/12/16957.php

http://www.cbc.ca/consumers/market/recalls/reclfull/2004/3dec2004.html

Also, my searching turned up a few other recalls issued like this one:
http://www.recall-warnings.com/cpsc-content-05-05064.html

If anyone has any more information, or has any affected bulbs, please share.
A co-worker I emailed about this on Wed has two of the listed ones.
I didn't have any with the date codes listed, so guess I don't get any free replacements...or my house burning down either though /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

Hope this helps someone /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------

